
Ask HN: Advice on breaking into embedded programming? - psyc
I have ~20 years of various application programming experience, from desktop, to web, to mobile. I&#x27;m primarily a game programmer, and have done optimization work on fairly high-profile mobile games. I&#x27;m good at asm, C, optimization, logic, and all things low-level.<p>For whatever it&#x27;s worth (?) all my Shenzhen I&#x2F;O scores are all the way to the left :)<p>I&#x27;m open to relocating anywhere in the U.S. Any advice on how to approach this would be appreciated.
======
itamarst
1\. Try applying to an embedded programming job. Or a dozen, better yet.

2\. Take an "adjacent" job. I.e. find company that has both embedded jobs and
non-embedded jobs; apply for the latter. It's easier to transfer _within_ a
company, because they know you and say "oh, psyc is smart, he/she can learn
this" as opposed to "who is this psyc person? they don't know embedded". So
it's a good way to get into jobs you can't otherwise get.

------
atroyn
Game programmers are generally quite well regarded in 'physical computing'
disciplines, because there's so many moving parts and edge cases to take care
of - just like hardware.

Do a couple of real embedded projects for yourself (not just Sketch on
Arduino, but grab say an ARM dev board and hack something together) then start
applying. Good embedded people are in relatively short supply.

------
danielvf
A local company that designs embedded hardware and software was looking for a
developer last time I talked with them. Email me at com leancoder daniel
(reverse and add punctuation).

